
Cato Institute admits “We are warming our planet with greenhouse gases” - 100ideas
http://www.freetochoose.tv/program.php?id=dead_wrong_warming&type=qt&series=dead_wrong
======
100ideas
My Dad rickrolled me with this gem earlier today.

It's the rhetorical equivalent of clickbait. First they assume a surprising
proposition "We are warming our planet with greenhouse gases, and this changes
everything" \- from the Cato institute? Really? - and then tack on a strawman
antecedent they can gleefully demolish: "We need drastic measures to dismantle
industrial capitalism if we are to have any chance of surviving."

Interesting that Cato is subtly agreeing w/ human-caused climate change,
though.

